# 1/24th drag Racing Michigan !2/15/07 "Reindeer Dash for the Cash"



## tbolt (Jan 6, 2005)

Reindeer Dash for the Cash :woohoo: 
Dec 15, 2007
Punk All Out
S/ST A - D, E/PS
:wave: Monthly Kids Racing
Open at Noon race at 5pm www.tsshobbies.com


----------



## tbolt (Jan 6, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## tbolt (Jan 6, 2005)

HO-HO!!!!!!!! :woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo:


----------

